# Geotech or Structural?



## some1spl131 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I'm planning to take the Oct 14 PE Exam in Connecticut. I'm quite confused with which subject I should take the PM module. I took the construction module and failed twice. My experience is entirely in the construction industry on DOT projects (bridges, highways, etc...). Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks,

Lohi.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 29, 2014)

some1spl131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to take the Oct 14 PE Exam in Connecticut. I'm quite confused with which subject I should take the PM module. I took the construction module and failed twice. My experience is entirely in the construction industry on DOT projects (bridges, highways, etc...). Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> ...




This is not a decision anyone can make but you. You mention you work on Transportation projects but you didn't list Transpo as a PM choice option. Have you considered Transpo? Things to think about when deciding: Which subject do you work closest with? Which subject did you enjoy or do well in, in college? When you look at a PE practice exam, which problems do you feel most comfortable solving?

Why are considering a change? If you already have all of the needed references for Construction, I'd suggest you stick with Construction and shift your studying into overdrive. Good luck!


----------



## some1spl131 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you very much for your insights. I've always enjoyed both Geotech and Structural Engg. Since I work in the construction industry (please note I do not work on any Transpo related works) I thought I can get along with it. But, it turned out to be wrong. Right now I'm more inclined towards Geotech and I am looking for any suggestions from the people who already took Geotech PM.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I cannot really say anything about Geotech, but unless you are doing Structural on a day to day basis, I would NOT recommend it. I have heard it said in the past that Transportation is the easiest Civil afternoon session with Structural being the toughest. Get your hands on some sample problems from each of the desired disciplines and see which ones you are able to work through the most accurately.

As ptatohed stated, it is ultimately your call, if you are doing construction on a regular basis, I would stick with it and just work through even more sample problems as you are likely to already have all of the proper specialized reference manuals. There has to be something that you can work on during your studies to be more proficient with getting through the test.

Good luck.


----------



## some1spl131 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you blybrook for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## Michael Frolov (Aug 10, 2014)

some1spl131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to take the Oct 14 PE Exam in Connecticut. I'm quite confused with which subject I should take the PM module. I took the construction module and failed twice. My experience is entirely in the construction industry on DOT projects (bridges, highways, etc...). Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> ...




The construction and geotechnical PM exams vary in certain respects, such as the various code books that are required when taking the construction module. When taking the AM exam, did you do well in the geotechnical or structural portions? This can potentially give you an indication on whether to switch. Carefully review the NCEES specifications for both topics and decide how comfortable you are with the sub topics. As mentioned above, revising your study habits can improve your chances of passing. Regardless of the topic, work out as many problems as you can and be familiar with your reference material.

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------

